# Carbide Boring Bar Repair



## thestelster (Sep 24, 2022)

About 2-3 years ago, maybe more, I was boring out something or other, can't remember, and the head of my 1/2" carbide boring bar snapped off.  Several months ago I watched a couple of YouTube videos by Stefan and Renzetti, brazing heads to carbide shafts, so I figured I should get the proper flux and silver braze.  Well today I fixed it up.  After I cleaned it up, I smacked it as hard as I could on a hardwood block a number of times, and it didn't go flying off.  I'll have to test it another day.


----------



## Everett (Sep 24, 2022)

I hadn't seen those videos, so never really thought of brazing carbide to carbide before, but overall it makes sense. With the price of tooling it makes even more sense to try making it usable again!

Will be interesting to see how it holds up for you given the fact it's pretty much a butt solder joint. Considering that in boring operations one is often taking modest cuts I would put money on it being plenty strong enough. Let us know how it goes once you give it a good workout.


----------



## thestelster (Sep 24, 2022)

Everett said:


> I hadn't seen those videos, so never really thought of brazing carbide to carbide before, but overall it makes sense. With the price of tooling it makes even more sense to try making it usable again!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it holds up for you given the fact it's pretty much a butt solder joint. Considering that in boring operations one is often taking modest cuts I would put money on it being plenty strong enough. Let us know how it goes once you give it a good workout.


Hi Everett, actually the heads are generally steel.  And in this bar  its more of a lap joint.  On another carbide bar I have the connection is a v-notch.


----------



## Everett (Sep 24, 2022)

Oh, ok, thanks for the correction - I don't have any carbide boring bars, just steel ones so wasn't aware that the heads were usually steel.  Most of my stuff is cheaper imported tooling, lol.  

I can also now see in the picture how the carbide has a lap joint into the steel portion, but originally just saw the two faces of the break that fit up to each other like a butt joint.  Still curious to see how it holds up for you in operation, but still willing to bet it will not be a problem in normal operation.


----------



## garball (Sep 28, 2022)

I’ve seen the video.  Great job, not an easy task.


----------

